

ASKHN:Why don't device makers make phone/tablet with users allowed to choose OS? - gjsriv

Would that be so difficult? Think a Nokia 1020 with Android loaded on it. Or a Nokia N8 (Old gen) with Windows OS. Life would have been so much better.
======
Piskvorrr
Making life easier for you is not (and has never been) any device maker's goal
(despite the ubiquitous propaganda); _making money_ is. I see no practical way
for MS (or Google, or Apple, or anyone else) to make money __by providing an
alternative to their cash cow__. That's not to mention that support cost would
jump to more than double the size of supporting a single OS.

Edit: oh wait, I do see a realistic (i.e. evil) way of "providing an
alternative": 1\. make a deliberately crippled version of Alternative OS 2\.
provide alongside Our OS 3\. wait for the negative backlash about the crippled
version 4\. gloat about the superiority of Our OS 5\. Profit!!!

~~~
gjsriv
I see your point but also believe this is more about some sales/marketing guy
in one of samsungs/nokias of the world will sell this idea someday to their
higher ups. Well by number of devices, Samsung anyways launches around 15
models in an year (actually more) a mix of both android and Windows. Why not
just launch a Samsung Galaxy S4 with versions in Windows and Andorid. What is
difficult here? #SavingOnDeviceDesign

~~~
Piskvorrr
Support cost, memory requirements (you now need to fit TWO OSes on one ROM),
etc etc.

